# Toy Poodle Breeder Ontario



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

several listed here: Toy, Miniature and Standard Poodles, poodle breeders, poodle puppies


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

patk said:


> several listed here: Toy, Miniature and Standard Poodles, poodle breeders, poodle puppies


Yes, I've looked through them all. Some are okay. Hoping for personal recommendations from people here though.


----------

